# Elmore I am calling you out !!!



## osb_mail (Jun 26, 2007)

You seem to be very knowledge about ginkgos .I was wondering if you know anybody selling grafted males I want a couple hundred 2 to 3 years grafts .I thought maybe you or someone else on this site might be able to help me . I would like to find someone in ohio but have not found anyone yet .


----------



## Elmore (Jun 27, 2007)

osb_mail said:


> You seem to be very knowledge about ginkgos .I was wondering if you know anybody selling grafted males I want a couple hundred 2 to 3 years grafts .I thought maybe you or someone else on this site might be able to help me . I would like to find someone in ohio but have not found anyone yet .



*'You Rang'*


----------



## Elmore (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm on it, like a Bulldog on a Siamese cat.


----------

